# Problem upgrading from WD500GB to Samsung 1TB EcoGreen



## Rue (Apr 5, 2002)

Firstoff, apologies. I know this doesn't belong in here and Mods: I'm happy if you move this but I wanted to post where the few remaining fellow S1 owners might see this...

I'm having problems upgrading from a 500GB single drive to a 1TB single drive.

The source drive is a WD model that's around 2 years old and I have been getting stuttering during playback for around 12 months now and have finally got around to addressing the problem! When I introduced the 500GB drive I had upgraded too many times so I had to lose my previous recordings (but kept SP's etc.)/

The new target drive is a Samsung 1TB Samsung HD103SI EcoGreen F2 SATA drive with an eBay PATA to SATA adapters (eBay item 400056246581).

I have been using an MFSLive CD thus:
_Option 1.15 To copy everything from original size Tivo drive to another and expand
capacity: (Won't be able to boot w/o copying lba48 aware linux kernel.)_

* backup -qTao - /dev/hdc | restore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd*

The resultant 1TB drive doesn't boot (blank screen). Ditto after zero'ing the target drive and re-running the above command after booting with byteswapping enabled. My memory isn't too good but I'm sure I previously installed an LBA48 kernel at the time I upgraded to the 500GB or it wouldn't have booted?!

During the latter part of the copy I'm seeing a number of DriveReadySeekComplete errors reported on the source drive. Other than that the copy appears to complete successfully.

I'm just about competent enough with Linux to work out my source and target hd(a,b,c,d) and I can see both drives being recognised at boot.

During the copy with MFSTools' "backup" it is reporting 370GB to copy but it's a 500GB drive. I can write off some of that to the 1000/1024 units thing but perhaps I somehow didn't use all the drive space when I installed the 500GB? I don't know whether that is relevant or not?

I'm going to leave it overnight running dd_rescue to copy from the 500GB to the 1TB and see what happens next - presumably this should at least boot and behave like the original drive? I'll report back on that but in the meantime, any ideas/suggestions what I may be getting wrong please?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Not all IDE-SATA convertors work with tivo, so its possible that is your problem.

Try a quick copy - no recordings - first to test:
*backup -l32 -so - /dev/hdc | restore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd*


----------



## Rue (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Mikerr. I will try your suggestion later (assuming the _dd_ copy doesn't boot). Edit: The _dd_ copy didn't work.

What adapters are known to work? They are cheap as chips so I don't mind buying one even if it turns out that I don't end up using it.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The green ones that attach to the back of the drive seem to be good - so good in fact that I now sell them on my website 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Rue (Apr 5, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Try a quick copy - no recordings - first to test:
> *backup -l32 -so - /dev/hdc | restore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd*


Thanks Mike. The copy appeared to run okay but the drive won't boot in the TiVo. I'll wait for the new SATA/IDE adapter before revisiting this. :up:


----------



## Rue (Apr 5, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> so good in fact that I now sell them on my website


Thanks Steve. If the one I already have on order doesn't work then I'll bear that in mind.


----------



## Rue (Apr 5, 2002)

New SATA/PATA converter arrived today. :up:

It gets to the grey "Welcome. Starting up..." screen but doesn't get any further. This is actually an improvement on the black screen I had before.

Tried a fresh copy to the drive after using:
*backup -l32 -so - /dev/hdc | restore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd*

and another after:
_Option 1.20 To make a truncated copy from Tivo drive to another and expand capacity: (Won't be able to boot w/o copying lba48 aware linux kernel.)_
*backup -qso - /dev/hdc | restore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hdd*

- but no change.

Any ideas/suggestions, please?

Edit: Do I need to re-apply the LBA48 kernel or will the above commands transfer it from the old 500GB drive?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The LBA kernel will be copied but you ideally need a bigger swap for a 1TB drive - I'd suggest at least 500mb - in which case you will need to run copykern after the copy anyway.

Are you booting from the LBA48 boot CD to do the copy?

If that fails, then suspect the IDE-SATA converter. Is it one of the cards that sits upright in the IDE slot on the TiVo motherboard with two leads for power and SATA data? I had no end of problems with those from various sources.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

This is a repeat of the problem I reported here and never did find a fix for it.


----------



## Rue (Apr 5, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Are you booting from the LBA48 boot CD to do the copy?


Yes, well I am using that one now at least.



blindlemon said:


> Is it one of the cards that sits upright in the IDE slot on the TiVo motherboard


No, it's not like that. I have a couple of adapters both of which are almost identical; one was from www.tivocentral.co.uk and the other from eBay. The eBay one has the jumper pins for master/slave/cable select and has a lot of dodgy soldering!

I think this is all moot at the moment because I just can't seem to get the _simplest_ of copies to work!

I wanted to get SATA and LBA48 out of the equation so I decided to make a backup copy of my spare 'virgin' (never powered up) TiVo and restore the backup to a sub-300GB IDE drive. I used the ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso CD and made a backup:
*mfsbackup -l 32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo40gb.bak /dev/hda*

I then restored it to a 250GB IDE:
*restore -x -s 300 -zpi /mnt/dos/tivo40gb.bak /dev/hda*

The restore took 5-10mins and happily told me how many hours the recording capacity had increased by. On boot the drive just gives a black screen and I've no idea why.

Could it in any way matter than I'm not using the same drive assignments. E.g. Steveconrad.co.uk would use *hdc* whereas I am using *hda*?

It could be that the 'virgin' drive is bad/corrupt I suppose. I'd like to try a backup copy from my current 500GB drive - is there a way of copying (without recordings, SPs) from a large drive to a small one? I'm sure it used to be possible but I can't figure out how!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Rue said:


> On boot the drive just gives a black screen and I've no idea why.


What 250gb drive? Not a new WD IDE drive by any chance?



Rue said:


> is there a way of copying (without recordings, SPs) from a large drive to a small one? I'm sure it used to be possible but I can't figure out how!


Use the same commands you used above 

If that doesn't work, delete all the recordings first using my DeleteAll script and try again as sometimes small recordings can prevent the backup from divorcing properly.


----------



## Rue (Apr 5, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> What 250gb drive? Not a new WD IDE drive by any chance?


No, it's an old Maxtor which indicentally, started clunking tonight while I was fiddling with Tivo stuff!



blindlemon said:


> If that doesn't work, delete all the recordings first using my DeleteAll script and try again


Thank you.

Incidentally, with that _ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso_ CD, do I need to enable byteswapping? I know I used it a few years back, possibly while applying an LBA48 kernel but nothing has prompted me to use it this time around.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Rue said:


> Incidentally, with that _ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso_ CD, do I need to enable byteswapping?


No. Just run copykern after the restore and choose kernel Option 1.


----------

